# Oil based fly spray?



## Smarty2016 (Aug 25, 2013)

I really need some opinions on this. My horse is allergic to flies and I need a fly spray that actually works. I have yet to find anything that keeps them off of her. I have heard that oil based fly spray works much better than water based. Is there any truth to that? Anybody have fly spray that actually works?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The stuff that is supposed to be good for 3 weeks normally lasts my horses 2-3 days. If anyone knows of what lasts longer, I'd love to hear about it too.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm still using Happy Horse fly spray, made by a small outfit in Missouri. It's oil based and long lasting. Even keeps the big deerflies off. But you have to be careful to just mist it on and not soak the horse. It could cause skin irritation in some more sensitive horses.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You need to know which type of fly is bothering your horse the most because no one active ingredient works on all flies, and some flies, e.g. horse flies, aren't affected by the sprays at all. Once you know which type of fly is your biggest pest, find a spray that specifically mentions that type.


----------



## Smarty2016 (Aug 25, 2013)

Do all flies bite? (sorry for my ignorance :lol Trying to figure out what kind of fly it is. I know the certain type of fly that is really bothering her bites her and her skin swells up a bit.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have the best luck with Pyranha Wipe N Spray. Pyranha Wipe N' Spray Fly Spray for Horses Pyranha (Fly Control - Fly Sprays Repellents)

I buy it by the gallon.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Bot and warble flies don't bite - they just lay those nasty eggs that hatch internally in the horse. Otherwise, (at least in my area) it's black flies and horse flies busy chomping away. We have house flies as well that may bite but seem to prefer manure, left over moist food, etc.

I think the biggest thing against the longevity of fly spray is the rate at which the horse sweats it off due to hot weather and workload. If that is the case, then unfortunately it's more frequent spritzing (which is why I prefer water based because it is used more often).

If I'm not mistaken, I think some of the forum members here have tried adding things to their horse's diet like apple cider vinegar. That may be an avenue worth pursuing as well.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I use Endure. It's supposed to be sweatproof, waterproof, bind to the hair and also provide some UV/sunscreen effects. You're supposed to be able to apply it and then only need to re-apply every 5-10 days. That last bit doesn't work here in TN or where I was in TX, but what I can say for it is that it lasts at least a day, sometimes two, which is FANTASTIC compared to the others I tried which lasted half a day or less. The flies around here just about ignore SWAT too, nasty little ******s that they are, but the Endure knocks both them and the mosquitoes right down. 

I also notice less ticks on him when I'm using it. Less, not none, but I'll take it. For the ticks I find it's especially important to spray the areas they want to attach to him, so his undercarriage, his hind end, and under his tail get special attention. He welts and swells terribly from insect bites, so I have to be very thorough and use a fairly strong product.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

This might not be terribly helpful, however, I know you can make a home made bug spray with coconut oil and some essential oils (I think mint or something of that sort). 

I believe it is also safe to use on horses, but I'd have to double check on that. Otherwise, listen to the recommendations above.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I make my own with dawn, ACV, garlic, and a dash of permitherin (sp I can never remember how to spell it :/. It works really well. I've heard lavender oil used but haven't tried it.

I'd also suggest keeping her in a barn with a fan, (seen fake spider webs hung high suggested) if you really can't get it under control. Then turn her out in the evening when they aren't so bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Also, keep in mind 2 other sources besides flies. Stinging ants, e.g. fire ants, and bees. Around here this time of year with the pastures full of buttercups, bee/yellow jackets are a big source of welts on the horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smarty2016 (Aug 25, 2013)

There are definitely a lot of bees, wasps, and red ants in her pasture but my vet said it was flies.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Years, well more like half a century ago, I used Farnam's repellant called Wipe. Worked like a hot ****, made the horse shiny too. I haven't used it since the advent of sprays and roll ons but I seen it in the feed store the other day, pricey, around $50 for a medium sized jug. One of my horses is allergic to the more effective brands of bug repellents, he breaks out in huge hives so Bronco is the only brand I can use on him that works, but doesn't last that long and has little effect on face flies. I can't use a fly mask on him or his pasture mate as his mission is to remove all masks and stomp them into the ground. I will be purchasing the Wipe and will report back if it's still as good as it was eons ago and see if it has no allergic effect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I second knowing exactly what the horse is allergic to... they all have different ingredients... I make a homemade spray with permethrin, skin so soft, vinegar and water. It lasts for several days-week if they don't get rained on. And really truly it lasts longer in the important spots- chin/throat and belly. And permethrin is anti-tick, which is the more important part to me. And tick season here has been BAD this spring already! Gah!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've never found anything to be totally effective - even the ones that are better need a top up more than the label says. The oil based ones seem better than the non. 
Nothing seems to deter the blackfly we get here - fortunately not so long a season and nothing seems to deter deer fly and horse fly. I use a spray that fills ticks when they go on the horse because they are persistent little devils too
My horses are nose to tail in fly sheets most of the summer and this year I'm trying fly boots as well to try to stop all the leg stamping


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I love Pyrahna, it's the most effective I've found, seems to last a decent amour of time also.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is a really great guide on what fly is what: https://www.spalding-labs.com/produ...ly_control_for_horses/171.types-of-flies.aspx

I used to use the small viles of oil based fly repellant you put in the base of the mane and at the tail head. Can't say if it worked any better than other repellants or not, but it attracted dirt like crazy and my grey horse had black spots almost all summer from it!
I have started using fly predators and the difference has been amazing! Additionally I set some fly traps with fly attractant AWAY from the house and the dry lot and have caught tons of flies. The combination of catching adults so they can't lay eggs, and the predators attacking the pupae (or larva, I forget which stage they get) has been awesome. To be honest I have never been sure if any fly spray i tried really worked, especially 5 minutes after application.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

This stuff!










I have only been using it for a few weeks and I LOVE it. I've used Repel, Endure, Bronco, etc... Some lasted a day or so, others didn't even make it through an entire ride, but this stuff lasts for several days. For instance, I sprayed Riley with it on Friday afternoon, and last night when I went out in the pasture to say hi to him, he was the only one not being pestered by flies. Every other horse was swishing their tail, shaking their head, snorting, and stomping their feet... not him. No flies. The bottle says it lasts up to 17 days, and it might just be true. I haven't tested that theory yet. It's kind of pricey, but it's worth it to have a comfortable, bug free horse. Riley gets so irritated by flies and when they are bad, he can't seem to think about anything else when we ride. Ultra Shield really keeps them away.

It also has some conditioners in it that makes his coat VERY shiny!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've gotten good results with Bronco Gold. I don't know how long it lasts, but it kills flies on contact and does a good job of keeping them away after that when I'm out trail riding or out somewhere else with lots of flies.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I forgot about actually getting rid of the flies before they multiply! Thanks for the reminder Karlie!


----------



## Smarty2016 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have heard from some of my neighbors that fly predator works well. Does anyone else have any luck with that?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been to barns that used Fly Predators, and even in the middl of fly season in TX I saw maybe 10 flies the whole time.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

The people I have talked with who DIDN'T like the fly predators either
1. Didn't order enough for the animals in a 1/4 mile radius
2. Didn't let them hatch before releasing
3. Released them too close to free range chickens (lucky chooks!)
4. Didn't have good manure management in place 

The spalding website has really good articles on fly control and explains how to make a good fly control system, not just using their predators, but with sanitation, traps and fly sprays. If you go with the predators, you will have to be careful which fly sprays you use, since some will kill them along with the flies.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I use Arbico Organics for fly predators - they've done a great job of reducing flies in the barn and in the house


----------



## tj horses (Jul 26, 2014)

I have never had any success with water based fly spray. When Gordens changed their oil based formula it is not as effective.


----------

